# 1
! ,     .      . ,       1 7.7.   .   ,     . 
1) 21. 07      -     1067.87 -    /    2002    44,4466 /     44.98 /
2)21. 07      -     88982,09 -          44,4466
3)21. 07        2002  88982,09 -       .  
4)23.07      317.12 -   , 2002  - 88320,03   
5)20. 08.

----------


## shrilanka

,  ,      :Smilie:

----------

! :Smilie: 
1)  1  7.7         51  91,2  1067,78
 51  57  88982,09 -    
3)         57  52  2002    
 52  60,11  2002  
4)     
5) 20,08         
6)   317,12 -                ?
     57   91,1  91,2  ? (

----------

-  ,    .


> 317,12 -


  ?    .



> ?


     ,     ,   .

----------

, ... 
  15.01 - (10000 ),   20.01(5000 ) -      10000   20.01?

----------

.

----------


## shrilanka

**,  10 000   .52,      20.01 1  .   :yes:

----------


## shrilanka

> 57   91,1  91,2  ?


 91     .      1?    ,   ,   .    -      :Smilie:

----------

.   ,     !   ,         .     ?   ?            .     .

----------

57 51     ()
52 57    ()
91 57 ( 57 91)     ( )
91 52 (52 91)        ,       ,     ()
60 52   ()
41 60

----------

, ! :Smilie: 

91 57 ( 57 91)?
       1.    -  ?   ?

----------

> 91 57 ( 57 91)?


    57 .



> 1.    -  ?   ?


.    .

----------

! !   ! :Smilie:

----------


## shrilanka

> 91 57 ( 57 91)     ( )


   .    . **,   7  8.   .

----------

7   57  91.  ?

----------


## shrilanka

**,  .       ",    ",    :       (),        57
    .

----------

5    ...    :Frown:

----------


## shrilanka

5      ,       :Smilie:  
       1 .          .      :yes:

----------

1  7.7.   !  ,      ?  ?

----------


## shrilanka

**,     1 "   "   :Smilie: 
     1.

----------

shrilanka!       1 7.7. ?     .      ?  ? (   ,   ,   )

----------


## shrilanka

> .


 /          
  / -               



> ?


   / -             ,     .52 
    ,     /,     
     1 ,    ,       " ",           .(    ,     ,   )

----------

8  ,

----------

7. /.

----------


## AnnaVS81

!?      57   :Wow: !??  1  7.7 !
03.06.10 . (  38.20) (   38.1111) 
1.   / 76.5 -51       2017170,86
2 .   52805,52   52-76.5
3.  . 91.2 - 76.5 - 4694,41
4.    60.22 -52  30 %  ""28541.41
5   "" 60.11 - 52  100 %  24264,12
6.   ( -   "") 91.2 -60.11-....
   (  .) ,     ,      .?! 
       . ,   ,  70 %     ( - ) ?

----------

,    -         ?

----------

(52  60/1)    .

----------


## Miracle81

> **,  .       ",    ",    :       (),        57
>     .


  :Smilie:      7.7      :yes:

----------

,   57   ...17  , : 57/1    51      (  )
52   57.11      
         91.  ,
 " "   .    .. "   - "     ..       ???

----------

> !?      57  !??  1  7.7 !
> 03.06.10 . (  38.20) (   38.1111) 
> 1.   / 76.5 -51       2017170,86
> 2 .   52805,52   52-76.5
> 3.  . 91.2 - 76.5 - 4694,41
> 4.    60.22 -52  30 %  ""28541.41
> 5   "" 60.11 - 52  100 %  24264,12
> 6.   ( -   "") 91.2 -60.11-....
>    (  .) ,     ,      .?! 
>        . ,   ,  70 %     ( - ) ?


       ?    76.5,    57  ?    .... 76.5 ..

----------


## System OC

> ,   57   ...17  , : 57/1    51      (  )
> 52   57.11      
>          91.  ,
>  " "   .    .. "   - "     ..       ???


 ,      57   ,  -  91 (   ).       .      57   .

----------

! 57  76.5   ?      76.5?

----------


## liros

.  7.7    ,   .    8- .
    -   2000 
  500 .    .
   8- .     ,     .    .      .  ,     .  .    
 ,    .  .     liros1@mail.ru  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## liros

.  7.7    ,   .    8- .
    -   2000 
  500 .    .
   8- .     ,     .    .      .  ,     .  .    
 ,    .  .     liros1@mail.ru  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

.  18,2    52 ,  57  ,   ?      57.2-91.1?

----------

! , ,    1,             ,     52 .        ,   .       ,    .    .

----------

)               ,    -    . ,    10.05. 100    30      ,   100 *31 (52 91),   50 *31 ,       50*31.

----------


## Tori

1 8.2  2.0
             .
  , ,   31.12.2012 140000 .
14.01     100   41.1104.
 -    4011.04  + 16548   .
.,  -  -  ,   . 
 ?
 ,        ,    ....

----------


## 98

!     ! !   57 ,         .     :  57.02  51   /(  )
                                    52      57.02   56507,94 . 
                                    91.02  57.02     619,39 .
 619,39     .

----------

